# Venus flytrap



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Alright I got them on a whim ... 25 cent pert plant  More dead than alive ...

What a surprise to find it now in bloom. (I guess it likes the greenhouse.)


----------



## debbluu (Dec 16, 2012)

They are fun. My grand kids like to feed them bugs. They do like a lot of humidity. We just went to a pitcher plant bog a couple of weeks ago. Fascinating plants.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I had to look, but I really thought (and was hoping) that you had some medicinal or other use for them. I was expecting to see you made a salad or something.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Immolatus said:


> I had to look, but I really thought (and was hoping) that you had some medicinal or other use for them. I was expecting to see you made a salad or something.


:lolsmash:

Thanks for the smile!

Think all natural fly protection ... :flower:


----------

